# First fish on my "new" boat!



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Picked it up today on a long lunch break. Hit BW after work to see how it worked. Steering is stiff (not used much) but other than that it seems good to go! 2007 triton 1756, merc 50. Caught these studs on the creek try'n told me to try. Wind was awful and the trolling motor controls are opposite of what I'm used to so I was ping-ponging all over the place.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude,

You CRUSHED them!!!

Jim

Seriously, a nice start, great looking boat, especially for 9 years old!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I told ya it was going to work,now if ya can camo it and take it blackwater your on.Ya never want to get skunked on the first trip, its all easy now. And thats a good looking ride.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhh ohhh new boat and already broke in!!! Those were some monsters but hey, you caught em!!! Better then a goose egg!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, I miss-spelled first...I did not fist any fish...


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

No body wants to know what ya did with your first fish on your new boat all by your self,thats something that only you should know. But if it worked try it next time.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

All you needed.was a new boat to become a bass fisherman


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> All you needed.was a new boat to become a bass fisherman


i gotta put at least a spot of some glittery metal flake on there to be offishal


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Grease gun should loosen up the steering, super nice rig. I don't care what anybody says. I love my merc! 50 hp purrs like a kitten every time.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Grease gun should loosen up the steering, super nice rig. I don't care what anybody says. I love my merc! 50 hp purrs like a kitten every time.


I hope so! It was noisy a few times today, I'm thinking it's got old gas in it


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fill it up and take a ride!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Enjoy it. Happy Fishin.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice boat brother ! I think Try'n did you wrong. Lol. I heard he was bad about sending people to dink creek.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess if the fish is small enough you actually can long arm a fish in a selfie!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I guess if the fish is small enough you actually can long arm a fish in a selfie!


Yeah but that joker was heavy!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck with the new ride!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Heck yea Josh! Nice rig congrats


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice sled!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Perfect river rig, nice!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Love the Boat..

Nice Haul..
At lease you didn't get skunked. More than I can say on my last few trips.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

sure said:


> I hope so! It was noisy a few times today, I'm thinking it's got old gas in it


Noisy? Got old gas in it? You should name it "Codwrinkle".


----------

